

The World's Largest Tesla Coil? - rms
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/648673855/the-lightning-foundry

======
rms
Why you should care, and why this is revolutionary science:

Lightning has recently been found to generate positrons via gamma rays. This
is very recent science and definitely underexplored and not yet solved via
theory.

[http://science.nasa.gov/science-news/science-at-
nasa/2011/11...](http://science.nasa.gov/science-news/science-at-
nasa/2011/11jan_antimatter/)

<http://www.agu.org/pubs/crossref/2011/2011EO220001.shtml>

A Tesla Coil this large looks a lot like a lightning generator, an opportunity
to explore the space where electrical arcs become lightning.

Lightning had also been hypothesized to produce x-rays for a long time, with
evidence of x-rays in lightning only confirmed in 2001. The creation of x-rays
by lightning bolts is also not completely explained by theory.

Basically, lightning is extremely poorly understood for such a basic natural
phenoma and there is ample room for exploration, possibly leading to
economical ways of generating antimatter.

